# deutsches handbuch / hilfe für msi- bzw. ms-board



## computers (4. November 2003)

Hallo habe folgendes Problem:

Ich besitze das Board KT4V mit VIA KT400 Chipset. Leider habe ich kein Handbuch und muss dieses Board  am Ein/Aus-Schalter, Resetknopf, Leuchtperioden anschließen. Begriffe wie Power-LED oder HDD-LED und so sagen mir nur wenig.

Das selbe Problem habe ich übrigens auch mit dem Board MS - 6163va!

Bitte um Hilfe!

Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Link zu einem deutschen Handbuch oder kann mir so helfen.

Vielen Dank!

MfG,
Steffen


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

auf dem Board stehen an den entsprechenden Pinnen Bezeichungen (das macht MSI so) und danach kannst du dich richten (Bsp.: pwLED ist Power LED) Das wiederum steht auf den Steckern. (Resetsw ist Resetswitch)


----------

